# Hmmm



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

This rod building stuff is a little addictive. LOL Kinda like casting for distance. Once I learned just enough to finish my first rod, it is more apparent to me then ever that I don't know anything. The challenge of learning this wrap or that wrap, learning the fundamentals of guide choice and placement, and learning different finishing techniques, man, this is going to be a hobby that carries me for the rest of my life it seems.

I have another ATC MB704 and two All* blanks sittn around waiting to be built. What to do, what to do.... LOL

Robert


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

welcome to the madness!


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

yeah what skunt said. Its addicting more so then the smokes im trying to quit.
But like my family says its useable art. not the kind that you hang up on a wall. Use that sucker to hang a nice fish on the wall lmao. then put your pole on a stand below it to show off it till the next time you can take her out....LMAO:fishing:


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

thekingfeeder said:


> ...and two All* blanks sittn around waiting to be built. What to do, what to do.... LOL
> 
> Robert


If one of the AS blanks is a 1265, and you need to part with it, let me know... 

Sandcrab


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Sandcrab said:


> If one of the AS blanks is a 1265, and you need to part with it, let me know...
> 
> Sandcrab


LOL, these blanks are right comfortable where they are.

Robert


----------

